# WHAT is this bulb called!?



## Slant6ix (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been trying to figure out what this bulb pictured below is called.
http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/9039/2011nissanversa5drhbi4a.jpg

I've searched throughout my whole manual and it look like its the front clearance light? but when I look for replacement bulbs for that particular name I don't really get any result...

So here I am now.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sylvania's bulb guide lists a front side marker lamp, bulb #2827. It "might" be that.


----------



## Slant6ix (Jan 2, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Sylvania's bulb guide lists a front side marker lamp, bulb #2827. It "might" be that.


Would it say if I take the bulb out of the car?


----------

